# Timber Panel Shear Wall stiffness



## Hromis1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone have have a good reference for stiffness values for timber shear walls?


----------



## bcy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hromis1 said:


> Does anyone have have a good reference for stiffness values for timber shear walls?


as an approximate value, can that be derived from equation 23-2 of IBC section 2305.3.1 as stiffness = Eab/(8h^3)+Gt/h? but I am not too sure.


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 14, 2009)

Hromis1 said:


> Does anyone have have a good reference for stiffness values for timber shear walls?


here is a paper on experimental analysis. It may help...

http://timber.ce.wsu.edu/Resources/papers/1-1-2.pdf


----------

